# In need a couple of regular fishing buddies for rigs trip



## John1963 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have 31 Contender T, all rigged up for some tuna, swordfish and deep drop trips. With raising gas cost and not able to find a good person(s) to go fishing with regular bases, I would like to see if there are anyone who might be interested. I am out of Destin.

Most trips will be an overnighter (typically oil rigs) and we may do some deep drops as well.

No need to bring any gear except your own jigging reel and rod and jigs.

Please email me at [email protected] if interested~
John


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's quite an offer John. Good luck as I am sure that you will have some takers on this great offer... Tight lines, T


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

John1963 said:


> I have 31 Contender T, all rigged up for some tuna, swordfish and deep drop trips. With raising gas cost and not able to find a good person(s) to go fishing with regular bases, I would like to see if there are anyone wo might be interested. I am out of Destin.
> 
> Most trips will be an overnighter (typically oil rigs) and we may do some deep drops as well.
> 
> ...



I dont think that email is correct, my yahoo acct won't send to it, PM sent


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Email sent. Yahoo let me send my email. Not sure what wasn't working for you sniperpeeps. Did it error out right away or come back later on saying undeliverable or something.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

said undeliverable....ill try again


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nevermind sent failure notice came back. Pm sent.


----------



## John1963 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. the email address had a "." between letters. I corrected it. My apology!


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Fishing Buddies*

E-mail Sent


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

e-mail sent too


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Pick me, pick me


----------

